

100 Adventurous Places For You to Explore - inaworldofideas
http://adventuralist.com/adventure/travel-photography/100-adventurous-places-for-you-to-explore/

======
FrancescoRizzi
Nice pictures.. but I think you lost me when you placed Calabria in a list of
"Adventurous" places, sorry

